# Another Visa question



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry for yet another visa question but I've done a search and can't find anything relevant.

I'm still waiting to get my contract countersigned and get my residency visa. I would like to get my wife to fly out soon. I realise the clock is ticking from the moment she lands as far as me waiting to get my residency and then the time it will take to get her residency visa with me as the sponsor.

Will there be an issue with her being on a one way ticket without a residency visa? If so, what proof/documentation might she need?

Thanks in advance,

Gareth


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Shouldnt be any issue if she is from the same location as you (same passport). 

If it takes longer, she can do a visa run (if from the same passport).


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^true and just my .02 cents i cant fathom how slow processing of visa's are here in UAE, its very very slowwwwwww.....


----------

